# I don't understand why they do not let you choose the rate



## uberwatcher (Sep 18, 2014)

-Let the Uber driver set a mileage and per minute rate which is changeable any time (other than when you already accepted a fare). Also maybe allow the driver the ability to specify a maximum range, for instance "No pings from customers over 15 minutes away".

-When the passenger requests a driver pop up the closest driver or say X drivers within a certain range.

-Let the passenger see the details for the driver and the type of vehicle they have as well as the rates the driver charges.

-Then the passenger selects one based on their preference.

Everyone would then be happy and Uer still makes the same amount of money. Those who want cheap, get cheap. Those who want quality, get quality. The more you charge the higher the 20-25% cut Uber takes.

Why doesn't Uber do it?


----------



## observer (Dec 11, 2014)

uberwatcher said:


> -Let the Uber driver set a mileage and per minute rate which is changeable any time (other than when you already accepted a fare). Also maybe allow the driver the ability to specify a maximum range, for instance "No pings from customers over 15 minutes away".
> 
> -When the passenger requests a driver pop up the closest driver or say X drivers within a certain range.
> 
> ...


Because this is Ubers business. It is best for them this way. They don't care what is best for driver.


----------



## CityGirl (Nov 29, 2014)

uberwatcher said:


> -Let the Uber driver set a mileage and per minute rate which is changeable any time (other than when you already accepted a fare). Also maybe allow the driver the ability to specify a maximum range, for instance "No pings from customers over 15 minutes away".
> 
> -When the passenger requests a driver pop up the closest driver or say X drivers within a certain range.
> 
> ...


This is free market at its best. You should make an app that does that and put Uber out of business.


----------



## BlkGeep (Dec 7, 2014)

They don't run a taxi business, it's a social networking app. We run a taxi business. Uber wants to connect people, we want to make money in our taxi business. See how our two business needs don't match. You have expenses, they don't. They will do what's in their best interest.


----------



## Walkersm (Apr 15, 2014)

uberwatcher said:


> -Let the Uber driver set a mileage and per minute rate which is changeable any time (other than when you already accepted a fare). Also maybe allow the driver the ability to specify a maximum range, for instance "No pings from customers over 15 minutes away".
> 
> -When the passenger requests a driver pop up the closest driver or say X drivers within a certain range.
> 
> ...


Everything you just mentioned Sidecar does. And Sidecar is a distant 3rd. in markets they are in with Uber. So the answer is the investors don't like that idea. And people do not like the idea. They want the cheapest and the fastest. Uber delivers. On the drivers backs of course.


----------



## Casuale Haberdasher (Dec 7, 2014)

Walkersm said:


> Everything you just mentioned Sidecar does. And Sidecar is a distant 3rd. in markets they are in with Uber. So the answer is the investors don't like that idea. And people do not like the idea. They want the cheapest and the fastest. Uber delivers. On the drivers backs of course.


POST # 5 / Walkersm : Exactamundo!


----------



## stuber (Jun 30, 2014)

Walkersm said:


> Everything you just mentioned Sidecar does. And Sidecar is a distant 3rd. in markets they are in with Uber. So the answer is the investors don't like that idea. And people do not like the idea. They want the cheapest and the fastest. Uber delivers. On the drivers backs of course.


Sidecar is virtually non existent insofar as public awareness. But that doesn't mean people don't like or wouldn't like their system.

I like the Sidecar app. If they had customers, it would suit me far better because it's a more transparent system.

One problem with Sidecar is that ordering a ride is more complicated. Customers are essentially put into a shopping experience, instead of just pushing a button. Sidecar gives the customers choices to make. Which driver, what car, what price?

UBER and Lyft just dumb down the whole thing. Pick a car type and GO.

In marketing, the simplest approach usually wins because people are lazy. And even smart people act stupid.

Still as this industry evolves, I do think there will be niche players who can succeed. I believe there is a significant part of the market that wants more choice and personal control when they're ordering cars.

Sidecar has the right approach in the sense that they recognize that there should be as much transparency as possible. Each trip has a value that is determined by passengers and drivers in an open setting. There's no hidden information really.


----------



## Casuale Haberdasher (Dec 7, 2014)

stuber said:


> Sidecar is virtually non existent insofar as public awareness. But that doesn't mean people don't like or wouldn't like their system.
> 
> I like the Sidecar app. If they had customers, it would suit me far better because it's a more transparent system.
> 
> ...


POST # 7 / stuber : Alas without a
Hypomanic, Totalitarian Sociopath at
the Helm, they're Destined to Remain
an Also-Ran to the Primary Also-Ran,
Lyft.


----------



## stuber (Jun 30, 2014)

uberwatcher said:


> -Let the Uber driver set a mileage and per minute rate which is changeable any time (other than when you already accepted a fare). Also maybe allow the driver the ability to specify a maximum range, for instance "No pings from customers over 15 minutes away".
> 
> -When the passenger requests a driver pop up the closest driver or say X drivers within a certain range.
> 
> ...


Because. Vee vill tell u howz zit ease dumkopf.

But let me unlike a portion of your comment...in no scenario do I want UBER taking a higher percentage. 10% would be far more reasonable. Most brokers are charging me between 0-15%. Occasionally 20%.


----------



## stuber (Jun 30, 2014)

CityGirl said:


> This is free market at its best. You should make an app that does that and put Uber out of business.


Might be tough to raise the marketing dollars on Kickstarter. "Hello, we are starting up an alternative to UBER and we've set an ambitious goal of 100 million dollars in order to get started"


----------



## Oscar Levant (Aug 15, 2014)

uberwatcher said:


> -Let the Uber driver set a mileage and per minute rate which is changeable any time (other than when you already accepted a fare). Also maybe allow the driver the ability to specify a maximum range, for instance "No pings from customers over 15 minutes away".
> 
> -When the passenger requests a driver pop up the closest driver or say X drivers within a certain range.
> 
> ...


I understand that SideCar has drivers choosing their own rates. Any sidecar drivers want to chime in on how well it works?


----------



## Simon (Jan 4, 2015)

Because drivers will be undercutting you at $.25 per mile.


----------



## limepro (Mar 7, 2015)

Simon said:


> Because drivers will be undercutting you at $.25 per mile.


That's fine give us the option if you want to sit in a sub compact car for $1 a mile or a full size car at 1.50 a mile should be your choice.


----------



## Beur (Apr 14, 2015)

uberwatcher said:


> -Let the Uber driver set a mileage and per minute rate which is changeable any time (other than when you already accepted a fare). Also maybe allow the driver the ability to specify a maximum range, for instance "No pings from customers over 15 minutes away".
> 
> -When the passenger requests a driver pop up the closest driver or say X drivers within a certain range.
> 
> ...


It's called Sidecar


----------



## Emp9 (Apr 9, 2015)

i would charge 1.55 a mile and $1 a min mid size loaded suv. only seats 5 though.


----------



## eugene w (Oct 28, 2014)

uberwatcher said:


> -Let the Uber driver set a mileage and per minute rate which is changeable any time (other than when you already accepted a fare). Also maybe allow the driver the ability to specify a maximum range, for instance "No pings from customers over 15 minutes away".
> 
> -When the passenger requests a driver pop up the closest driver or say X drivers within a certain range.
> 
> ...


Because they want to destroy their competitors above all else.


----------



## Huberis (Mar 15, 2015)

As partners, you are partners with little or no say. The people who own the cars and must maintain them properly, those people should be setting rates. The drivers are completely exposed to the risks of rideshare yet not only does Uber set the rates, but they are able to flood any given market with drivers. That is the other half of the equation.

The driver referral system where drivers are paid better money to bring in new drivers is a poor policy. The recruiting work pays better than driving. That needs to be looked at. An Uber driver can recruit for any market, it doesn't need to be their own...... That is ****ed up and just as important. Uber needs to have reasonable limits or boundaries.


----------



## stuber (Jun 30, 2014)

For UBER, the long term viability of any particular driver is irrelevant. Drivers are expendable. The same is true for customers. UBER doesn't need the long term, repeat customers. They just replace and expand. It's strictly volume.

This is why UBER will never be a great company. Very big, yes...but not great.


----------



## eugene w (Oct 28, 2014)

As Michael Jackson once sang: "All I Really Know Is That They Do Really Care About Us"
It should tell you something that you can make more $ recruiting than driving. BTW can I get in on that?


----------



## eugene w (Oct 28, 2014)

stuber said:


> For UBER, the long term viability of any particular driver is irrelevant. Drivers are expendable. The same is true for customers. UBER doesn't need the long term, repeat customers. They just replace and expand. It's strictly volume.
> 
> This is why UBER will never be a great company. Very big, yes...but not great.


PS It's called Find, Fool F  and Forget


----------



## Huberis (Mar 15, 2015)

stuber said:


> For UBER, the long term viability of any particular driver is irrelevant. Drivers are expendable. The same is true for customers. UBER doesn't need the long term, repeat customers. They just replace and expand. It's strictly volume.
> 
> This is why UBER will never be a great company. Very big, yes...but not great.


Drivers are disposable.


----------



## pengduck (Sep 26, 2014)

uberwatcher said:


> -Let the Uber driver set a mileage and per minute rate which is changeable any time (other than when you already accepted a fare). Also maybe allow the driver the ability to specify a maximum range, for instance "No pings from customers over 15 minutes away".
> 
> -When the passenger requests a driver pop up the closest driver or say X drivers within a certain range.
> 
> ...


Then we would actually be independent contractors!


----------



## eugene w (Oct 28, 2014)

Uber's a criminal operation backed by Goldman Sachs, most politicians and the mainstream media. Why do you think that the general public doesn't know that Uber passwords are for sale on the internet? Why do you think that the driver app violates NY law and taxi/livery rules but is okay? I could go on, but where do you think you fit in?


----------



## Huberis (Mar 15, 2015)

pengduck said:


> Then we would actually be independent contractors!


You're a dependent in a contract.


----------



## Jeff Saloon (May 4, 2015)

Uber wants to make sure that the rates are competitive.


----------



## Jeff Saloon (May 4, 2015)

pengduck said:


> Then we would actually be independent contractors!


Of course!!


----------



## Huberis (Mar 15, 2015)

Jeff Saloon said:


> Uber wants to make sure that the rates are competitive.


It is anticompetitive. There is nothing competitive about it.


----------



## pengduck (Sep 26, 2014)

Jeff Saloon said:


> Uber wants to make sure that the rates are competitive.


What rates are they in competition with? Some unknown cheap ass outfit know one has heard of? Be realistic compare your cities' rates with the taxi rates. Then ask yourself why are these rates so damn low!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Jeff Saloon (May 4, 2015)

pengduck said:


> What rates are they in competition with? Some unknown cheap ass outfit know one has heard of? Be realistic compare your cities' rates with the taxi rates. Then ask yourself why are these rates so damn low!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Because we wanna run lyft out of town, and then the rates will go back up, and make all of you drivers happy. UBER does care for its drivers.


----------



## Huberis (Mar 15, 2015)

Jeff Saloon said:


> Because we wanna run lyft out of town, and then the rates will go back up, and make all of you drivers happy. UBER does care for its drivers.


You are being humorous right? Do you believe any of that? The worst thing for an Uber driver would be the destruction of Lyft and taxi companies.


----------



## eugene w (Oct 28, 2014)

pengduck said:


> What rates are they in competition with? Some unknown cheap ass outfit know one has heard of? Be realistic compare your cities' rates with the taxi rates. Then ask yourself why are these rates so damn low!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


To destroy their competitors above all else.


----------



## YouWishYouKnewMe (May 26, 2015)

Walkersm said:


> Uber delivers. On the drivers backs of course.


Any pun intended??


----------



## stuber (Jun 30, 2014)

eugene w said:


> To destroy their competitors above all else.


...and destroy their own means of production. Their model relies on driver-churn. Ultimately, UBER has to have sustainable rates that allow drivers to pay their operating expenses, taxes, and some reasonable profit. I don't think UBER is quite there yet.


----------



## rjenkins (Nov 30, 2014)

Huberis said:


> You are being humorous right? Do you believe any of that? The worst thing for an Uber driver would be the destruction of Lyft and taxi companies.


I've often said that the existence of Lyft is actually a very, very positive thing for Uber (though they'd never admit same).

Think about all the flak Uber gets now, and imagine how it would be if they were literally the only rideshare/TNC/whatever company in existence.

One battle Uber is continually fighting is the IC/employee debate. When drivers have other options for work, and are not restricted from taking them, the IC argument is stronger.


----------



## john wick (Jun 28, 2015)

uberwatcher said:


> -Let the Uber driver set a mileage and per minute rate which is changeable any time (other than when you already accepted a fare). Also maybe allow the driver the ability to specify a maximum range, for instance "No pings from customers over 15 minutes away".
> 
> -When the passenger requests a driver pop up the closest driver or say X drivers within a certain range.
> 
> ...


Its a good idea. I wish uber would charge atleast $1.00 mile n Jacksonville fl. Minus that ive dun this for a year n liked it


----------

